# 1992 Sentra fuel pump. Is this an easy DIY?



## Gregp1962 (Aug 20, 2009)

The shop says the pump is bad. They want $400 to replace it. I can get one at the salvage yard for $45. Are they easy to install? Could it be the relay rather than the pump? Where is the relay?


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

Grab yourself a book, chiltons or the likes. From what I've read in my book it seems to be a fairly straightforward job. The relay is under the hood, the fuse is under the dash, and the pump is under the rear seat drivers side.If I were to do it, I'd set aside some time. I can see it taking me 3 hours to do but, that's just my lack of skill. Also for $45 vs $400 I wouldn't hesitate to give this a try. Also, do a search in this sub-forum I'm sure there are many people who've asked and got detailed answers in response. Good Luck.


----------



## Gregp1962 (Aug 20, 2009)

I found some instructions on it. I was hoping someone in here had done it and can say how difficult it is.


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

And DON'T smoke while your doin' this!!


----------



## Gregp1962 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you Mr. Moose!!


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

Gregp1962 said:


> I found some instructions on it. I was hoping someone in here had done it and can say how difficult it is.


Not too difficult. Remove the rear seat, remove the access cover to the gas tank, undo the fuel outlet and return lines, and unplug the electrical. So far, you have about 10 minutes invested!

The plate that is attached to the fuel tank which holds the pump can sometimes be a PITA. The bolts that hold it to the gas tank can rust, they can round over, they can snap off! So this part of the job can either be 5 minutes or 2 hours, depending on your patience level, and your luck. Also, on some cars the gas tank may not be well located on the floor pan, and getting at one or two of the bolts on the fuel pump plate is tough too.

Once the plate is removed, the pump and the pump holder basically come right out. You'll need to remove the fuel lines (noting which goes where!), and then simply insert your new pump and reverse the order of assembly. 

NOTE: The o-ring which seals the pump cover to the gas tank has been known to swell up, making re-installation a PITA as well. It just becomes 'too big' and won't nest in the groove it's supposed to stay in. I've found that if I remove the o-ring and wipe it down, then wash it with soap and water and leave it in the sun for a bit it tends to shrink back down a bit.

Anyway, I've had to do this on a roadside with nothing more than a screwdriver and a pair of needlenose pliers. So if you have a few tools and hands that aren't too big, you can get it done relatively easily. Small hands helps out a ton! Watch out for the fumes, and keep your doors/windows open for a while afterwards.

Bob


----------

